
“It has been a bloodbath”: Branson talks Brexit - neverminder
http://startups.co.uk/it-has-been-a-bloodbath-richard-branson-talks-brexit/
======
zck
Don't we need to wait to see what happens? This is the second business day
since the vote; maybe in a month stock prices will be back to normal.

------
chrisbennet
_" We should have had a third runway in the 1940’s and now that will get
delayed too."_

What does that mean? Is a British thing? thanks

~~~
jeffwass
He's talking about the proposal to add a third runway at Heathrow Airport vs
adding new runway capacity to other London airports. It's been a big topic in
London for the past couple years.

Personally, I'm against adding to to Heathrow as the Heathrow airport uses due
east/west runways (planes mostly fly west when landing) and they positioned
Heathrow itself due west of London. Which means plane landing patterns affect
a local maximum number of people (including me).

[If you need east/west runways for the given wind conditions, I'd have thought
it makes sense to put the airport either north or south of the centroid of
population density, but this was done long ago now]

I'd prefer to see an extra runway at Gatwick where number of affected people
is much smaller)

~~~
chrisbennet
Thanks!

